# Not really french dip sandwiches



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

Slow cooked some chunked up goose breasts in our crock pot. Used 3 cups water, 3 packages of lipton golden onion soup mix, pepper and garlic powder. I started on high for a couple of hours, then turned to low until right before bed, then put it on keep warm over night. Today we put the meat on split hard rolls and dipped them in the juice like a french dip sandwich.

They were pretty dang awesome. Add a little horseradish if you dig it.


----------

